# MDMC 439RWHP and 442 RWHP



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

We just got back from the dyno with the shop car it has 4000 miles on it now, we did the retune and got 439RWHP hot and 442 RWHP 5 min cool off. Click here for dyno sheet. http://www.moderndaymusclecars.com/gto/index.htm

Reagards
MDMC
www.moderndaymusclecars.com


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds Good... I was checking out your site and damn does that GTO move down the 1/4!


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

Redline said:


> Sounds Good... I was checking out your site and damn does that GTO move down the 1/4!



Thanks it does ok for a 4004 pound race weight. :cheers


----------



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

can't we just drill 1/2" holes even few inches in down frame to lighten this puppy?


----------

